# Winch fed 18" chipper land clear job



## Ekka (Sep 4, 2006)

We did this job back in April but I haven't posted the video here.

Shows a winch fed chipper in action and a *trippin sound track with a few unusual effects at the end.*

5.23mins and 27mb in wmv .... hope you enjoy, and thank goodness we had a big chipper that day.

Also an excavator was doing our pulls, the rope up the tree is 22mm dia double braid and 9300kg breaking strain but I run it doubled.

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/rad.wmv


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 4, 2006)

cool video, think i saw this on another site. the kanga looks so sad and lonely watching the excavator having fun. That winch fed chipper sure does look handy.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 4, 2006)

*Nice vid.*

Round here winch=3 mexicans(wish they had winches back when i was a groundie)


----------



## jazak (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice. A winch on the chipper comes in real handy. Are you guys required to put a safety light on the chipper? You're real good at vidoes. When I get one made up I'll send it to you so you can edit it and add stuff.


----------



## Ekka (Sep 6, 2006)

Nah, that's Vermeers idea with those green buttons on the side and that bumb bar under the infeed tray ....

... a load of BS I reckon. 

Brush comes along and bangs the bar underneath the infeed tray, light comes on, press the green button and it's all go. Personally, I'd disconnect the thing but if you did and something happened then there'd be 100 lawyers on ya back.

I'll accept any videos and make something up no worries, it's fun to work some-one elses stuff. I can put pics in the vid too so snap a few off, they come out very clear for detail compared to a pic from a camcorder. so if ya gonna show a knot, or rope etc, send a pic and I'll insert it at the right moment.


----------



## trevmcrev (Sep 10, 2006)

A classic Ekka, the FX fit the soundtrack well:rockn: 

I'm jealous, anyone know if you can retro fit a winch like that to a BC1800 that doesnt have one already?

Trev


----------

